
Microsoft readies antivirus for Linux, Android - evolve2k
https://www.theregister.com/2020/06/23/microsoft_defender_atp_linux/
======
evolve2k
An act of goodwill? or a clever way to potentially spread an invasive full
access memory resident program across the Linux ecosystem?

------
juststeve
Extend

